# Vascra event reminder at marks model world in canton ohio 10/20/2012



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

_*VASCRA* 
*Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association*_
*Guys,*
*Our next race is at Marks Model World in Canton, Ohio on October 20th 2012.*

*Mark called me on the phone this past Tuesday and he said there is about 8 guys going to be racing with us at his shop. *

*Don't forget that he put the big HO track that he made back up for us to race on!!!*

*Check out the picture*

 Race 3
October 20th 2012
Doors open at 10:00am
Racing at Noon
Marks Model World
2701 Fulton Road
Canton Ohio 44718
330-588-2167

1. Stock T-jets any Aurora made body only
2. Super Stock

 *Thanks 
Joe Murray
VASCRA
*
 Owner/Founder/Club President/Race Director
304-914-3774


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

See everyone on Saturday


----------

